# DivX-Player im Firefox Portable



## Fuma15 (27. März 2009)

Hi Leute ich weiß nicht ob ich heir richtig bin,
Aber von den threads ist der eigentlich der geeignetste ^^

Ich habe auf dieer Seite: http://kundaistreet.blogspot.com/2008/02/portable-firefoxinstalling-flash-and.html

etwas gefunden indem beschrieben wird wie man den DivX-Player als Plug-In in den Firefox Portable bekommt.

Ich beistze den FFP-Version 3.0.7
und den DivX-Web-Player Version 1.4.2

wenn ich den anweisungen Folge dann bekomme ich bei einer Seite mit DivX-Streams einen weißen Bildschirm mit den Meldungen "Sie Schauen gerade blablabla" oder so
und unten in der mitte steht "Link: blablablablabla" aber der player wird nicht geladen mir wird außerdem die meldung gezeigt das ich den Codec bzw. die neuste Version herunterladen soll, aber ich weiß, das dies nicht nötig ist weil es normalerweise(ohne plugin im browser) funktioniert.

führe ich diesen vorgang mit dem DivX-Web-Player Version 1.4.3 und entnehme nicht nur die angegeben, sondern alle dateien außer den *.txt-Dateien öffnet der mir den Player zeigt mir beim starten des Film aber an: "The filetype of the video is not a divx-video" oder so.

Kann mir jemand helfen das zum funktioniren zu bringen?
das wäre echt toll

MFG

Fuma15


----------

